# Best Kayak for Me???



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok guys im turning to ya'll for opinions on what kayak i should get... I mainly need it for beach sharking, but would like to take it out past the bar to try to catch spanish and kings as well... Here's my problem, I'm 6' and weigh 275+lbs, I have been told by a friend that the Ocean kayak scrambler would do great but i have also read that if you are 200+ you should get the XT model.... I had one rated for 250 and it was very unstable even when i was around 250... Just looking for something around that price range that i won't get flipped in so easy, and is fairly stable... What do ya'll think???


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

I would look for a used OK Trident 13. 450 weight capacity. I love mine. 
I don't know about Florida, but they can usually be found around here for about 700-850 used.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, good to know, but im looking for something around $600... is there anything for around that price with that weight capacity??? I know you get what you pay for though...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

For sharking a OK Frenzy is perfect...good for quick trips out for spanish too. Weight may be an issue, due to it being only 9'


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

OK Frenzy would work but it has a 300 lb capacity so not sure how it will feel for someone that is 275.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

you want an OK Malibu II (12') or Malibu II XL (13'4"). 500+ lb capacity. Can be fished tandem or solo. These are the yaks usually rented at hotels and resorts. Call the kayak concession guy at Portofino and see if he has any to sell. They refresh their fleet regularly.

Others that would work - Malibu kayaks Extreme or X-Factor or Cobra Fish'NDive. All are 500+. An OK Trident 15 or Big Game would also work, but they are pricier.


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

FLSalomon said:


> you want an OK Malibu II (12') or Malibu II XL (13'4"). 500+ lb capacity. Can be fished tandem or solo.


I would agree that the only thing that would fit in the weight and price range you want is a tandem kayak. I would look at the Perception Tribe 13.5, the Ocean Kayak Malibu Two, and the Ocean Kayak Malibu Two XL. All three of these boats have a middle position that a seat can be moved to for better solo performance.


----------



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

I dont know your price range but i have a freedom hawk 12 and it is very very stable i got mine on sale for $750 but you would need either the 12 ultralight or the 14.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Academy sells the Heritage Redfish 14 solo kayak for $500 and it is rated for 400 Lbs. Very stable, love mine.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Guys all good info, going to look them up right now..


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey guys i found an Ocean Kayak Drifter 12'7" on Academy"s website marked down to $459 it says its rated for 500lbs... Anyone have any experience with them...


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

No experience with it, but looking at the specs and the price, it looks good.


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

you need the HOBIE Pro Angler!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a sweet Yak


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, I think that will be the one for me, and i'm not looking to break the bank w/ the best kayak around... lol


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

the OK Drifter is an excellent kayak - it was designed for the larger paddler - lots of folks have paddled / fished out of that kayak. Great price. Make sure you get a decent paddle and a comfortable seat. Try not to skimp on those two items - it will make your time on the water a lot more enjoyable. Last item - get a good PFD and wear it. All you need is a whistle ($5) and you are legal.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, had niether of those on the last kayak, (good seat, or GOOD paddle)... But this time I plan on doing it as right as possible. And i'v also heard that the drifter may not be as good for the surf b/c its a fishing kayak... Could that be a problem... I'm not too worried because of the weight limit.


----------

